# My Grocery Getter!



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The weather out here finally calmed down for a few minutes. LOL!

I've been itchin' to get my go kart out.

Here's a teaser pic.

The rest are in the Big Toys forum.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

DANG! If that was in my garage, I'd never make it to the basement to play with my slot cars...

very sweet ride. what year is it? 911? carrera? targa? details?

--rick


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

What year and model 911 is that? Looks like some custom work on rear fenders. Sweet car BTW


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

I imagine you can get to the store and back quickly but how many groceries are you gonna fit in there? Trade you for a Family Truckster. Sweet ride!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Check the other pics in the big toys forum!!!! I'll post more details there.

Rick! 6 months out of the year it's in storage. Plenty of time for slots. To a Porschephile this would be a "B" Gruppe RSR clone. Lets just call it a street Carrera RSR. She's a hodge podge of all the cool stuff I liked from 67 to 97 melded into one car. As an ex Porsche mechanic/customizer it's just a Chevy to me. LOL

It was originally a 69 911 T. It was modified to RS specs in the mid 70's and campaigned in autocross. I purchased it in 88 and repaired it to daily driver status until I went nuts on it in 96-97.

Oscar: Yup! All steel turbo flairs with the rocker delete. The bumpers are all steel created from other porsche parts. All script and doodads were deleted except the hood badge. The remaining moldings and whatnots were powder coated in satin black.


Bumper: You'd be surprised how much you can pack into one of these. The trunk is actually quite long although not overly tall.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Bill Hall said:


> Rick! 6 months out of the year it's in storage. Plenty of time for slots. To a Porschephile this would be a "B" Gruppe RSR clone. Lets just call it a street Carrera RSR. She's a hodge podge of all the cool stuff I liked from 67 to 97 melded into one car. As an ex Porsche mechanic/customizer it's just a Chevy to me. LOL
> 
> It was originally a 69 911 T. It was modified to RS specs in the mid 70's and campaigned in autocross. I purchased it in 88 and repaired it to daily driver status until I went nuts on it in 96-97.


Ah so! Suddenly I see why you like that Amrac body so much! 

What's the name of the thread in the other forum? I couldn't find it earlier...

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Try the same title Rick. "My Grocery Getter".

Yes, for me the Amrac is a rare treat in slotland. Most 911 slots are abhorent. I can scarecly bare to look at them. The Amrac is as near spot on as you can get, unless I can score a Bauer. Got one? LOL


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yes dear I'll stop at the store on the way home...*

Meanwhile, 2 days later Bill gets home with the milk now sour, eggs battered, and bread stale. Seems no one specified WHERE he was to pick up those groceries, so he drove that sweet 911 to the Piggly Wiggly several states over!!! HA!. You're right though Bill about the scarceness of decent HO 911's besides ($$$) Bauer. Coincidently, I just finished a chassis for my one and only 911. I got this one from Claus in a trade. He said it was from a fellow caster over there and knew it was one I really liked. 

Way to roll Bill!!! :thumbsup: ...... nuther dave


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Try the same title Rick. "My Grocery Getter".
> 
> Yes, for me the Amrac is a rare treat in slotland. Most 911 slots are abhorent. I can scarecly bare to look at them. The Amrac is as near spot on as you can get, unless I can score a Bauer. Got one? LOL


How 'bout the AFX version, I know it's not "h.o." But It's pretty close.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Lmao "Nuther Dave", A grocery medly is a given! Or they're just forgotten.

Have you posted this Porsche before? I was so close to painting Froggy a deep metallic purple, but Robin vetoed it! LOL. 
Somebody's got to have some sense in our family.  

I've seen this nicely proportioned 911 version before. It's a very accurate early car other than it has the cool early non EPA rear bumper (shockless), and a later EPA front bumper with the early non EPA, RS style chin spoiler!!!??? Apples and oranges but only a Porsche goon like me would ever notice that that's just impossible in 1:1. Well not impossible but too trickey to be worthwhile when you could just hang the correct valence and chin spoiler in the first place...... Whoops! Sorry I forgot these are just 'lil cars while I was rambling on about fruit salad. Might as well meander a bit more. LOL.

Seems like I always forget about the groceries about two seconds after I get in Froggy anyway. However not just for the obvious reasons. There's a less obvious underlying reason.

A couple years ago I came out of our local Safeway in time to witness a young courtesy clerk's heroics.

I had parked way out as is my custom, and looked out to see what moron had sidled up next to me when I had left a mile of room around Froggy; or how many kids on bikes and skateboards were climbing all over it leaving greasy fingerprints, smears, scratches and such. Heck every time I drive this car I gotta check those polished alloys to see that some stray mutt hasnt peed on them. There could be six hundred cars sitting there and they'll get me every time.  

To my horror, and later relief; I watched this young gal sacrifice her body in a dive to put herself between Froggy's door and an unguided shopping cart with "Christine" type malice on it's mind.

Pete Rose would have been proud of her plunge. She was clearly Saaafe!...
and so was Froggy. Sigh of relief, my heartrate drops back below 200.

I sprinted out and helped her dust herself off to make sure she wasn't hurt. (the girl not the car  ), and gave her a hug and a twenty dollar tip.

It should have been five hundred, but a Jackson was all I had. She saved Froggy's pass door from eminent destruction, and somewhat restored my faith in the youth of america. Turns out she was the daughter of a gearhead and new what was what and sacrificed herself to save my car. God bless that little girl.

So the lesson and the science here is that unlike the oldschool carts those new lightweight extruded plastic shopping carts can catch a light wind and kite down the tarmac with some allegro. I've seen them mindlessly rumbling around our local Wally World parking lot in a light wind since I've been paying attention. It's the width of the extruded plastic cross sections that acts like a sail. Bet the shopping cart engineers didnt see that one coming, but that little bag girl did! 

I use the the term grocery getter loosely :tongue: 

I've never parked her at the grocery store again, might just as well enter Froggy in the demolition derby. :freak:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yep, nice cars are like freakin' magnets Bill....

On occasion I will take the Buick out and stop somewhere, park it in the boonies where no one should ever even think about parking. Almost 100% of the time, I have some [email protected]$$ that has decided to park their 1983 Oldsmocrap right next to my ride, it's unbelievable how often that happens!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

afxgns said:


> How 'bout the AFX version, I know it's not "h.o." But It's pretty close.


 :thumbsup: I've got a couple!

The AFX version is pretty good overall. Details are excellent. 1/64 is OK by me.

It's just a bit bulbous. The height to length ratio is way off and the flares look like the kind you get at Napa and pop rivet to your truck. 

Interestingly the Faller early 911 has this same proportional weirdness. 

I guess it would be like a duck tail 'Vette man looking at Aurora's split window and going "raaaalph" :freak: 

My money's on the Amrac, and I'm still saving my extra pennies for a Bauer!LOL. 

Marty LMAO, I knew you'd have a tidbit RE: Your sweet Buick. 
If only some scientist could harness that attractive force, AKA "moron magnetism", we'd be have free energy. 

I've got car show stories that would raise your blood pressure to critical mass. One time I came back from a chow run to find my door open with some 'lil fan crawling around inside, and his touchy feely parents standing there watching. Saying, "Now you be careful in there Johnny".
I dont even know where to begin other than triple murder.

Another time I returned from the head to find a family snapping a pick with my car.....Nooooo problem, except half of the clan had their fat butts on my front fender. They acted like I was a jerk for barkin' at them. Maybe so.

I could right a book on this subject.

C ya soon :wave:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah, people seem to get touchy when you tell them to stop pawing your car. You've got a lot of nerve Bill, telling folks you don't want theirs hands and butts on your property.....

I'm always happy to show folks my car, IF they ask first! I love popping the hood and opening the doors to show her off!

We'll work on your crappy attitude next Saturday buddy, ok? :tongue: 




Bill Hall said:


> Marty LMAO, I knew you'd have a tidbit RE: Your sweet Buick.
> If only some scientist could harness that attractive force, AKA "moron magnetism", we'd be have free energy.
> 
> I've got car show stories that would raise your blood pressure to critical mass. One time I came back from a chow run to find my door open with some 'lil fan crawling around inside, and his touchy feely parents standing there watching. Saying, "Now you be careful in there Johnny".
> ...


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

What about the resin bodies that hellonwheels6 sells on ebay? I know it is a more currnet body style, but they look good in her pics


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Oscar, I've seen Helen's casts. They are very nice. I never seem to get off my butt and order. Pretty lame! As you noted, It's probably the later body style that puts me off.

I just spotted a beautiful RSR made by BNB goodies thanks to Bob's link. They are proportionally correct much like the Bauer, reasonably priced @ 13 bucks, and best of all made for t-jets...WOOOHOOOO! I'm thinking Iroc series I !


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Link available?...*

Anybody got the BNB link handy? thks.... nuther dave


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful, Bill. When it comes to exotics, Ive always had a soft spot for Porsches. Just nothing else out there like them. And Ive always been a fan of the coke-bottle style mags they had in the 70's and 80's...Especially the ones with the black centers and polished wheel lips. They never shouldve stopped using those!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Here ya go Dave! Sorry I just back doored it through the bay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-slot-Car-Por...68QQihZ013QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

GRC: Thanks for the props! I've been fooling with Froggy for almost 20yrs. As much fun today as it was in the beginning, it's one of those rides I never got bored with. Living where we do, "the Moss zone" LOL, she spends most of her time covered and padded. Froggy always seems new and fresh when I peel the covers off.

I agree with you on the alloys. They are freakishly light too. It was eons ago, but I'll never forget the first time I picked a bare one up. I like them polished, or satin black center sorta depends on the individual car.

One of these days I'm gonna have to get off my lazy butt and order a batch of the Vincent "fuchs" for my Porshce slots. They come with the polished look, but a little black wash in the center and I think they'd look great on my AFX 917s! I'll use them both ways. My Vincent wish list is a mile long. It's on the to do list!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I jus got my wife's grocery getter out of storage yesterday.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dang that's a straight example. Is it dark green or is the black reflecting the surrounding foliage.

Definately a time capsule blast from the past. From the bygone era when they still drew cars with pencils on paper, and they still gave a darn about how a car looks. Even the wagons.

Very cool!


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

mtyoder said:


> I jus got my wife's grocery getter out of storage yesterday.


Oh gawd, another AMC person?!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

mtyoder said:


> I jus got my wife's grocery getter out of storage yesterday.


Stick a 6.1 Hemi and a 6 speed in that, and it'd rip! Still, looks hot just as it is. Wagons can look pretty sweet when they get the shape down...


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

My Grocery (and everything else) getter:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Stick a 6.1 Hemi and a 6 speed in that, and it'd rip! Still, looks hot just as it is. Wagons can look pretty sweet when they get the shape down...


This car is green has a V8 and Gucci interior. A 6.1 hemi? For the $$$$$$$$$$$$$ I'd have wrapped up in that "Dodge" motor I could build an AMC that would SPANK it and send it back to it's room! :devil: The 6.1 is one of those Diamler/Mitsibishi motors anyway! I'll stick with my American cause I don't wanna go buy all new (metric) wrenches and sockets. HA! I'm jus givin ya a hard time don't take me too seriously. I like my Amc's and I already know how they're put together for the most part. No, mine aren't the fastest cars in the world but I get compliments on all of them and they're something you don't see in every garage.


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

You said AMC's as in plural? What else might you have?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Attached is my dump truck. I load up the trash on Sat mornings and off to the dump we go.....  rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

rr, That's your trash hauler?! :freak: 

Must be nice. :tongue: 

I need one of those! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

A 70 AMX and a 72 gremlin.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Fine looking rides...all of them! I miss my 74 Gremlin. It needed a headgasket when I got it. No sweat, just an in-line six.....until it came time to actually find one to fit, eh! I ended up at a Volkswagon dealer! Yup! a genuine factory-installed vw motor! (backed by a 4spd). AMC used what they could get their hands on, yeah?!

Here is my new toy. This is a 1946 Chevy Fleetline. A bit on the big side for a slot car, but plenty cool. :thumbsup: 
MustangII front front end, 350/700R4, 4" Chop, filled & smoothed rear fenders, 5" drop & 10 bolt rear end. All of the hard stuff is done, eh!
I should have it on the road in some kind of shape by fall......I hope! :wave: 
There is still plenty left to do to get it there! :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Bill you did it again.*

Bill ,
talk about getting the ice cream home before it melts..Dang..  
Thats one sweet ride. Only makes me wish..  

You had to start something on getters.. Now look what you done. You started a monster just like Ed in the customs..  :roll: 

All the autos look superb and some classy getters and haulers. I will stick in the little realm of classy and chopped with my buddy Joez.. Love the chop there bud. :thumbsup: The lower the better I must say.. Just think what you have when done. 
Here is the haulers I had fun with.With me it's different. Buy,Build,Drive and Sell..Just to start over..  These would get there fast and with class. 
1 a 454ci built, with 4 inch chop and slammed.( Evil Twin) The other a 350ci vette FI.,mild appearence .(Purple Haze)
Bill. Better be careful.I think it's a Hijackin.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Steve,

It's not quite the thread that ate Hobby Talk! - AKA "Ed's customs".

When I dug my little green bucket out it hit me that there was more to the gang than just 'lil cars; and just like I was, there were guys all over the country doin' the same thing this spring. 

They sure havent disappointed, aye? More to come I'm sure. Some folks are conspicuosly absent yet. 

Heysoos Christoos thats a nice pair-O-cheby trucks. That mashed lid stepside sure is purdy. Is that a 69/70 cab with a later box?



So guyz, can I get any action on when Joez' Mojo will embark on her maiden voyage? I'm know he can pull it off by next fall, but how many bandaided fingers or blackened nails will it take? I'm picking next fall, 1 and a half boxes of big bandaids, and three hammered fingers. A rehit counts as one unless the nail is already falling off ! 

This is a fun way to get to know everyone better.
Keep em comin, classics, rods, grocery getters, projects, manure haulers, whatever! 
They all have a story to tell us.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> rr, That's your trash hauler?! :freak:
> 
> Must be nice. :tongue:
> 
> I need one of those! :thumbsup:


 
Bill,
Yes I use it for all that stuff. Run to the hardware store, need some mulch, etc..... Bedliner has been protected. Heck, that's what I picked her up for, to run around in and haul a little. Dave


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Bill the chopped hauler is a 72.Last year for the body style and a 70 short box added.
the other is a 69 fleetside custom..

Joe, need any parts for your custom there bud?? I have a 42ft box full of stuff..

Im with you.Love ta see others 1:1 autos. It like peanut butter and jelly.. Slotcars and autos..


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

roadrner said:


> Attached is my dump truck. I load up the trash on Sat mornings and off to the dump we go.....  rr


Cool! Mine is not as nice as yours but it is my little mule. This one goes to Home Depot not the grocery store. 150k and still running. :thumbsup:


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm always amazed what your daily hauler and second or third car are... How many guys in my country would "kill" to have an El Camino in the garage.
Here it's mainly BMW M3 and Mercedes SL.... LOL

BTW last day I saw a Mercedes McLaren SLR driving on the road: quite amazing car when it's moving


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Fine looking rides...all of them! I miss my 74 Gremlin. It needed a headgasket when I got it. No sweat, just an in-line six.....until it came time to actually find one to fit, eh! I ended up at a Volkswagon dealer! Yup! a genuine factory-installed vw motor! (backed by a 4spd). AMC used what they could get their hands on, yeah?!
> 
> Well that one is news to me. I've never heard of an AMC with a VW power plant. I know they used the same forien POS 2.5 - 4 cyl as chevy for a while, but that was long after American Motors was dead. I've never even seen any pics. or articles in the AMC books I have. Wonder if it's mentioned in the Motors shop manual from 73 that I have. I'll hafta look! Got me curious.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Slott V said:


> Cool! Mine is not as nice as yours but it is my little mule. This one goes to Home Depot not the grocery store. 150k and still running. :thumbsup:


Looks great to me! Trying to convince the Track Manager I should get another one for backup. :devil: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I believe some AMC mail jeeps used that goofy Porsche audi 924 motor.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> I believe some AMC mail jeeps used that goofy Porsche audi 924 motor.


Jeep used everything from everywhere(literally). I think the mail jeeps were made at AM General. I don't know what all went on there.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yoder, I'm sure you are correct about AM General. They used a medly of things.

Moons ago we did a Porsche 924 head for a guy that had a mail jeep. He also ordered a 924 headset. Unlike today's abominations, the earlier (pre electronic) Audi stuff wasnt half bad, as garbage goes. LOL. 

Raised my eyebrow, and filed it away as a curiosity. Never thought about it again cuz it was just a parts/service job. 'Til it just kinda popped up this week RE: the volks/audi connection.

Must have been right! Still see him puttin' around town. :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*In need of grocery getter.*

This is some of the getters I have and I love dealer tags.. :thumbsup:
Slam one on and drive to the store.Just wanted to give a veiw of what kind of rides to the store you can get at the GB lot.  
I love all the cool lookin rides . The Bill porshe, RR Elcamino,Slott Elcamino, Joez Cheby, and all the rest. I started to day dream about the AMC's I gave away and now kick myself in the rear alot.LOL
Here is a look at somethin new and somethin old.. No pun tended Bill... 
Lets see who knows the autos.. "Name that car".. :roll:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*couple more*

Here is a couple you don't see every day.
The one just might stump some of you.
Hope you enjoy the walk back into the past. 
"drool all you want,dream alot, and be happy.".


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Not your father's Oldsmobile*



gear buster said:


> Here is a couple you don't see every day.
> The one just might stump some of you.
> Hope you enjoy the walk back into the past.
> "drool all you want,dream alot, and be happy.".


 Does the "Molds" have that funky Star Trek air conditioning system that looks like a cross between a hair dryer and a hamster house ?

Great blast down memory lane Steve! I'm sure Tex will be ringing your phone so he can recreate the Knight Rider.  

I'm concerned that there is not a "No Morons Allowed" sign on your shop door!
No wonder you're having trouble keeping up.

I'm also intrigued with test shot wall at the shop. Were you practice firing spray cans at the wall with your potatoe gun? 

If so: Good selection of color and a nice tight spread. I give it 9.9 for technical application and a 9.5 for artistic interpretation.

A 19.4 is not a bad afternoons work!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

No, you don't see a Chevy Monza hardly ever.... though I did see the Dekon-sponsored IMSA Monza on the track as a kid and at a vintage race last fall. The other looks like a 1950ish Oldsmobile. What a survivor. I am a sports car guy, but I always wanted some big ol' land yacht yank tank to do the cruises in.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*potato splater*

Bill,

Thats the infamous parts tank. I sell Fireworks in July. Needed to be different and attract alot of attention so to say..LOL Looks wild with black lights on it thou... :dude:
The spray can test shot wall is in the garage. Right next to the oil splatters.. 

Yes, Im sellin dads 1950 olds.. Just kiddin. Found that jewel under a tarp. Baby still runs and drives..The 303 rocket purres like a kitten. :thumbsup: 

Tex,
Ya want a knight rider huh.. Have I got a deal for you..
Thought you guys would like a trip down the lane of dreams. 
The mopar in progress is a 65 belv.II, 440 ci 4 spd. With a bench seat. Talk about a sleeper and a rare piece..
I have 1 more to get this week. A tank of a 52 dodge. Now thats a tank cruiser


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

There was a guy around here that had a Starfire or Omega the same body style as that Monza. Last I knew it was running 12's in the 1/4 mile, but I haven't seen it in years. When is the last time ya saw an Omega or a Starfire that style? My sister had a Monza spider. She said it was fast, but not faster than the police as she found out. HEE HEE!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Here is my "grocery getter/daily driver"(if I can get a thumbnails to attach)
Also, there is a picture of a Pontiac headlight that always has water in it so the owner(my youngest son) put plastic fish in it!!!


Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*ok, ok, here's mine:*

this is sitting in the garage waiting for me to spend time and money on it, which will happen maybe when the youngest of our kids is finally in college. (he's 2 now. I got a long wait...)










for daily beating, i recently got the newest car I ever had: a 2005 Chrysler Pacifica. rides nice... but sometimes I miss the '92 Buick Roadmaster that I had to get rid of to get it. it was a tough call deciding not to put in the transmission that it needed, but it had over 180k on it and was nickle-and-diming me to death on other little things...

--rick


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nice Impala.*

Nice 65 Impala there Prk. I always loved the fastback style Impalas. Just sold a 66 SS Impala 327 car. I didn't like the taillights in them.I like the 3 seperate round ones better.
As far as the WAGON goes.. Got to go with the family fun wagons when you have little ones.. :thumbsup:
The cruisers come last after the family. :wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*My last 2 "getters"...*

I've been partial to these little mules for the past several years. Old Red was an 87 4cyl. and ran like a bull until last summer. Surprisingly strong for a 4 cyl and hands down THE BEST vehicle I ever owned. Last year at about 165K the nickles and dimes were dropping out of every orifice I have. The doors got stolen at the end of 2005... KRAPP it was decision time!!! Although I got it all straightened out and battened down, it was still a gamble with my wife's car then starting to putz out. Looking back, not bad for $7,200, 2 years old when I bought it, and 21,000 miles. Full Borla stainless exhuaust and header... ah well, had to sell it. Then came the white one. 2006, air, V6, 6 speed, cruise control, and damn it's almost comfy. I can deal with it, but it was a sad day when we left the red one behind. Never let me down when it counted though... not even once. I bet it's still running strong somewhere for sombody with deeper pockets than me.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

mtyoder said:


> There was a guy around here that had a Starfire or Omega the same body style as that Monza. Last I knew it was running 12's in the 1/4 mile, but I haven't seen it in years.


that was Shaun from C-PORT.It ran very well.:freak: he switched to a mid 80s white transam street sleeper. :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Rawafx said:


> Here is my "grocery getter/daily driver"(if I can get a thumbnails to attach)
> Also, there is a picture of a Pontiac headlight that always has water in it so the owner(my youngest son) put plastic fish in it!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Mustang, you better tell that old senior citizen to get his paws off it, lol.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That '65 looks like its in great shape Rick. Time for a 502 and some big rims. 

I may have posted this before- but this is my grocery getter/daily driver: 2005 GTO, 6 speed, 400 HP 6.0 liter LS2. 1 of only 239 with my options. It's a real mover and is lots of fun to drive!


















Most guys around here have seen my '67 Camaro before. Here's the whole line up;









-Scott


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Wondering...*

Is the Camaro a 4 cylinder Scott?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

tjd241 said:


> Is the Camaro a 4 cylinder Scott?


Man, that's funny! Still LMAO ND! :lol: 
Love the Camino! :thumbsup: FD


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

How about a 74 AMC Hornet daily driver that runs high 11"s at a 5,000ft altitude,with no slapper bars,that's my version of a street sleeper.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Is the Camaro a 4 cylinder Scott?


Nuther Dave!????? You Wankel! Thats obviously a rotary!  

Cool Scott! Wunderin when you were gonna post up. How's the mileage on that puffer?  


Rick, that Impala makes my sticker peck out! Had a roomie back in the Mezazoic age that had two nice runners and two parts donors, all sittin' in our front yard. Cut down on the mowing ya know!

Tell your wife, "Tough!" Tell the kids to work their way through college it'll be more rewarding. 

Better fix that ole girl and drive her before the price of gas and good whiskey are the same!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Tell your wife, "Tough!" Tell the kids to work their way through college it'll be more rewarding.
> 
> Better fix that ole girl and drive her before the price of gas and good whiskey are the same!


Rick,
Sorry, but I would have to agree with Bill. Get that thing on the road while you can afford to put a gallon of gas in her.  Dave


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Hornet said:


> How about a 74 AMC Hornet daily driver that runs high 11"s at a 5,000ft altitude,with no slapper bars,that's my version of a street sleeper.


NIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!! Bring on the AMC's! I need to find out what my Gremlin will run in the 1/4! I'm sure it won't run 11's, but maybe a high 12 with the pump gas 360.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

401 with a big cam and lots of gear in a 9" Ford rearend,car factors down into the low 11's when i apply the NHRA factor numbers to it.
Lots of fun on the street :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*S.O.E. getters*

Someone elses getter is how I put bread on the table.

The 'lil orange 911 belongs to my buddy Jack.(everybody is your buddy when you fix cars or bend metal, LOL) He got it back from the painter in boxes, piles, and wads!  Gee what a surprise, another resto gone awry. 

What was assembled was wrong, let alone the neglected and "untouched for ten years" mechanicals. I had to back way up and start fresh. Took 2 or 3 months to turn a pile-o-junk into a nice car but this one was kinda fun. It finally went away in the first week or May. 



The '68 rag 'Maro was ripped back to the firewall by it's owner 6 month after it was repainted. :freak: My close friend and moron since 5th grade sunday school and little league, Les.

I told him not to approach it that way. But he damned the torpedoes and proceeded ahead at full speed. Imagine my surprise. snicker.

Little by little I've been piecing it back together. It's finally got brakes and steering and arrived at my place last night. Got some incidentals to wrap up and I'll hang the core support/rad and light 'er up. Then the tedious massage and rehang of a freshly painted front clip. Nerve racking to say the least!

Like Gear Buster said to me once upon a time, "There's no rest for the wicked"....LOL


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*niceeee*

Bill,

You need a license plate that says "SUNKIST" on the front of that thing..lOL
The vert camaro looks great. I will trade ya $10 and a Yugo for it.. :freak: 
Just jivin..$5 and....lol Can't wait to see it when it's done.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Magic Eight Ball sez ask again later!*



gear buster said:


> Bill,
> 
> You need a license plate that says "SUNKIST" on the front of that thing..lOL
> The vert camaro looks great. I will trade ya $10 and a Yugo for it.. :freak:
> Just jivin..$5 and....lol Can't wait to see it when it's done.. :thumbsup:


 Thanks Steve, Sunkist grows lemons too! LOL

Fortunatly this one didnt turn out that way. Even if you are as thorough as you can be, when you put a 35yr old rig, that sat for ten, and other jokers have cobbled on, back into service; ya just never know what's gonna fall off next. My crystal ball is often clouded from within. 

Cant take too much credit for the Camaro, it was decent to start with. My part has been mostly the stuff no one sees - complete mechanicals, and all the subframe goodies and motor work soon to shrouded by the clip. Paint is a bit above average. It's shrunk back now revealing lazy blocking. Cripes sake! Does any one use guide coat anymore?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Bill Hall said:


> Cool Scott! Wunderin when you were gonna post up. How's the mileage on that puffer?


With 10 psi boost out of the 6-71 and the fuel volume doubled it's about as bad as you'd imagine. Never bothered trying to figure it out since it's anti-econo from inception. It fumigates the neighborhood quite well.  But what's intersting is- it is getting more affordable to drive around if you put it into perspective with the rising gas prices. Cam2 100 octane hasn't changed price in a couple of years, while the price of "standard" gas keeps going up. Pretty soon $5.00/gallon won't be so unreasonable. :freak:

Hornet- I'd love to see your Hornet run.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LOL Scott! Lighting up the webber six pack on "Froggy" has a similar effect on the neighborhood. Bug fogger! 

People say things like, "my China rattles in my cabinet"- "my windows shake"- "the door knocker buzzes on it's stop". 

I try not to laugh outright and make some sort of tactful apology.

If your not chokin', crying , or coughing it's too lean!
If it doesnt register on a seizmograph your exhaust is too restrictive!
Still passes emissions? Better change that cam!

I'll bet all the little kids in your hood come-a-runnin' when you light up and then race you down the street on their bikes. 

Sometimes I let them win!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ya its cool to see the little guys on bikes give you thumbs up. :thumbsup: 

My car has a habit of setting off car alarms when I crack her open. And I always like the look from old ladies; It's usually a sour expression of; _"what's wrong with you?"_  

I'd love to hear your Porsche scream.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Recently Illinois repealed the emission test law so that only vehicles 1996 or newer have to take the sniff test. My Camaro is a 1967 so it never had to go before anyway, but the new law will be good news to many street car guys that suffer trying to pass and have had to toss cat con's on their muscle cars to pass. :thumbsup:


----------

